# Sorcerer's Apprentice And Other Orchestral Favourites



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

very good sound. Naxos have done a lot to lift up a lot of classical music. not always the best recordings, but some urprisingly good. I remember a wanderful version of chardas by monti...on a naxos recording that I can not find. And alternatives dont reach that "high".

The music, performance and sound of this record is average.. So I should skip to the next. But I dont. Why? I think the amalgam of this record makes me curious! And it keep me entertained.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

The music is not average, only sound and performance


----------

